# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Dashuria me njeri te gabuar

## Pellmbesha10

Pershendetje!
Une jam nje vajze 19 vjeqare dhe kam nje breng shume te madhe ne zemer. Kurre nuk jam hapur me askend, dhe sot kam vendosur qe hallin tim ta ndaj me ju! Me shpresen se do te marr ndihmen e nevojshme nga ndonjeri prej jush qe keni njohuri ne lidhje me psikologjine!
Para tri vjetesh, gjate shkolles se mesme jam dashuruar me njerin nga profesoret e mi! E pata marre email adersen e tij dhe kemi biseduar shume shpesh. Fillimisht bisedonim per gjera te thjeshta, pastaj avash-avash filloi te me pelqente menyra e tij e te shprehurit, se si mendonte, se si sillej ne raport me femrat,... dhe dita dites fillova te ndjeje diqka me teper per te, sa here qe e shihja dridhesha, mezi prisja te vinte ora e tij qe ta shihja te pakten ne klase, me nje fjale u dashurova. Ai e verejti kete shume shpejt, dhe me propozoi te dilja me te qe te bisedonim me gjate, une nuk pranova nga frika se do te me shihte dikush, pastaj kemi biseduar e biseduar gjere e gjate permes msn-se, deri sa ai filloi te me lutej edhe me shume qe te dilja me te, por une perseri kam refuzuar. E dija se ishte dashuri e gabuar, sepse ai eshte i martuar, dhe une nuk mund te krijoj lidhje seroize me te, por s'mundesha te durohesha qe te mos flisja me te, te pakten permes msn-se. Ai me thoshte se eshte normale te dal me te, te puthemi, te perqafohemi, e te prekeshim, pavaresisht se ai eshte i martuar, sepse sipas tij jeta duhej shijuar, dhe njeriun qe e do nuk eshte mekat ta puthesh. Asnjehere nuk kam pranuar te dal me te, pavaresisht faktit se me eshte lutur vazhdimisht, por problemi eshte se me eshte bere fiksim, edhe pse nuk e kam pare qe dy vite (sepse une tani jetoj ne nje qytet tjeter, dhe kam mbaruar gjimnazin), nuk mundem ta largoj nga mendja, dhe gati qdo dite flas me te. Kjo eshte bere edhe shkas qe une me nuk po mundem as te mesoj aq shume nga ky problem, dhe deri me tani asnje djal tjeter s'me ka hy ne sy. Qka te bej, si te veproj, qka me keshilloni ju psikolog?

----------


## mia@

Nuk jam psikologe por dy fjale kisha deshire ti thosha si me e madhe ne moshe qe jam.Nuk ja vlen ta kesh mendjen tek ai,se fundja ai kerkonte vetem adventura me ty.E kishte kuptuar qe ti e pelqeje dhe donte te shfrytezonte rastin.I martuar dhe pedofil.Mendoj se ti e ke me shume fiksim se sa e dashuron.Gje normale per moshen tende.
Mos humb kohe duke menduar per te ,por shiko djem te moshes tende.Mos e kerko lumturine te nje i martuar ,se nuk ke per ta gjetur.
Nje pyetje kisha.Je ne shkolle,punon apo shtepiake?

----------


## bebushja

> Pershendetje!
> Une jam nje vajze 19 vjeqare dhe kam nje breng shume te madhe ne zemer. Kurre nuk jam hapur me askend, dhe sot kam vendosur qe hallin tim ta ndaj me ju! Me shpresen se do te marr ndihmen e nevojshme nga ndonjeri prej jush qe keni njohuri ne lidhje me psikologjine!
> Para tri vjetesh, gjate shkolles se mesme jam dashuruar me njerin nga profesoret e mi! E pata marre email adersen e tij dhe kemi biseduar shume shpesh. Fillimisht bisedonim per gjera te thjeshta, pastaj avash-avash filloi te me pelqente menyra e tij e te shprehurit, se si mendonte, se si sillej ne raport me femrat,... dhe dita dites fillova te ndjeje diqka me teper per te, sa here qe e shihja dridhesha, mezi prisja te vinte ora e tij qe ta shihja te pakten ne klase, me nje fjale u dashurova. Ai e verejti kete shume shpejt, dhe me propozoi te dilja me te qe te bisedonim me gjate, une nuk pranova nga frika se do te me shihte dikush, pastaj kemi biseduar e biseduar gjere e gjate permes msn-se, deri sa ai filloi te me lutej edhe me shume qe te dilja me te, por une perseri kam refuzuar. E dija se ishte dashuri e gabuar, sepse ai eshte i martuar, dhe une nuk mund te krijoj lidhje seroize me te, por s'mundesha te durohesha qe te mos flisja me te, te pakten permes msn-se. Ai me thoshte se eshte normale te dal me te, te puthemi, te perqafohemi, e te prekeshim, pavaresisht se ai eshte i martuar, sepse sipas tij jeta duhej shijuar, dhe njeriun qe e do nuk eshte mekat ta puthesh. Asnjehere nuk kam pranuar te dal me te, pavaresisht faktit se me eshte lutur vazhdimisht, por problemi eshte se me eshte bere fiksim, edhe pse nuk e kam pare qe dy vite (sepse une tani jetoj ne nje qytet tjeter, dhe kam mbaruar gjimnazin), nuk mundem ta largoj nga mendja, dhe gati qdo dite flas me te. Kjo eshte bere edhe shkas qe une me nuk po mundem as te mesoj aq shume nga ky problem, dhe deri me tani asnje djal tjeter s'me ka hy ne sy. Qka te bej, si te veproj, qka me keshilloni ju psikolog?


Nese je rob qe do ta besh real  ate "fiksimin tat"mos prit per keshilla jepi drejtim,,,,,,,,,,
Nese je goce qe di te respektosh veten e te frenosh ato deshira te cmendura qe ke ne koke STOP cdo kontakt me profesorin mi goce ,ska asgje ketu per psikologji por ka te bej  thjesht me ty si person qe qenke pak e lehte me kete fiksim qe paske(pa dashur te ofendoj).

----------


## SaS

e thjeshte !!! nderro adres msn-je ose beji block delete nga msn !!! ose nje gje e trete mos u fut ne msn me !!!

----------


## mendimi

Arsyeja pse ende flet ai me ty eshte sepse nuk te ka shfrytezu ende (siq po thu ti). Sapo ta beje kete do te harroje adresen tende te mesengjerit.

----------


## IL__SANTO

Ti deri tani nuk je hapur me askend.Cne qe more kete vendim MAKABER te hapesh me gjithe Forumin Shqiptar???

Nejse.......

----------


## maryp

nese ti do te kishe dale me kete profesor 3 vjet me pare, ne ate rast do te behej fjale per pedofili sepse ti ishe minorene.. mendo vetem kete...per fatin e mire llogjika jote ka ndaluar impulset..tani ti ke 19 vjec  dhe sigurisht qe je ne gjendje te vendosesh vete per gjithcka, por mendo vete nje gje; ishe 16 vjece kur ai profesor te kerkonte te dilje me te, pra ishe femije, ne ate moshe ben shume gabime, shpesh here behesh viktime dhe nuk kupton cfare po te ndodh. tani ai profesori jot e di shume mire qe nje 16 vjecare eshte veshtire qe te vendose me mendje te paster, ne ate moshe vendosin impulset jo llogjika.. ai kete e dinte shume mire
por pamvarsisht nga kjo dhe nga fakti qe ai kishte nje familje, ka vazhduar te ngule kembe per te dale me ty...sikur ti te kishe pranuar te dilje apo te vendosesh tani te dalesh me te, cfare do te ndodhe?????????
fiksimi eshte gje e keqe...por akoma me keq eshte te besh nje gabim te cilin pastaj do e vuash 10 fish...

----------


## Pellmbesha10

> Nuk jam psikologe por dy fjale kisha deshire ti thosha si me e madhe ne moshe qe jam.Nuk ja vlen ta kesh mendjen tek ai,se fundja ai kerkonte vetem adventura me ty.E kishte kuptuar qe ti e pelqeje dhe donte te shfrytezonte rastin.I martuar dhe pedofil.Mendoj se ti e ke me shume fiksim se sa e dashuron.Gje normale per moshen tende.
> Mos humb kohe duke menduar per te ,por shiko djem te moshes tende.Mos e kerko lumturine te nje i martuar ,se nuk ke per ta gjetur.
> Nje pyetje kisha.Je ne shkolle,punon apo shtepiake?



Une jam studente ne fakultetin e arkitektures.

----------


## cool_shqype

per mendimin tim eshte tmerresisht e gabueshme te lidhesh me nje njeri te martuar (mendo te anasjellten) dhe e dyta PASKAN MARU DJEMT ATY NE RRETHIN TAND....MUNDOHU TE NJOHESH DISA TE TJERE E RRJEDHMERISHT "PROFESORI" DO TE BAHET HISTORI...
FAT E ME MEND NE KOKE "  (mos e krijo strukturen e mirqenies tane me binare te shtrembte)

----------


## mia@

Akoma me mire qe qenke studente.Ke me shume mundesi ta harrosh ata njeri,por kjo varet vetem nga ty.Lejoji te tjeret te hyjne ne jeten tende sikur edhe thjesht si shok ,ke per tu ndjere me mire dhe pse jo do te gjesh mes tyre personin e pershtashem per ty.Harroje ate.Une kam njohur nja dy raste ne gjimnaz qe jane dashuruar me mesuesit e tyre(cuna te rinj beqar)dhe perfundimi pas nje viti martese jane ndare.
Jo me ai qe eshte i martuar dhe te do vetem per te kaluar kohen.Te gjithe kemi patur fiksime ne ate moshe dhe tani kur i kujtojme na vjen per te qeshur dhe themi ''A te kisha keto mend qe kam tani ,atehere,por ja qe c'do gje eshte me moshe.Ti tani je 19 dhe duhet ti lesh mbrapa keto fiksime.Boll jetove me nje te kaluar qe nuk mund te kete te ardhme.Hapi syte ,boll jetove neper fantazi ''te bukura'' qe ekzistojne vetem ne imagjinaten tende''.Nuk eshte ai realiteti qe ti kerkon.

----------


## hulumtuesi09

Vepro racionalisht, jo emocionalish dhe mos u bej rob e epsheve te castit, qe pastaj ti vuash pasojat. Jepi fund mos fol me fare kjo eshte zgjidhja e fundit dhe me e mira.

----------


## DI_ANA

Do mendimin tim?!...Fiksimi te çon drejt nje gabimi fatal dhe nuk mund te quhet dashuri.Nje aventure mund ta kalosh dhe me dike te pamartuar.Ti je e re dhe ler dike te te dashuroje me pasterti dhe sinqeritet.Respekto veten ne rradhe te pare!Suksese ne mesime.

----------


## GeNi_25

Lere tani e kuptove pse s'me ke ardhur ne kafe kur te kam ftuar! Pse s'me ke thene sepse kam menduar sikur s'te pelqen seksi mashkull.


Per mendimin tim, fiksimi eshte teper i keq! Shpetimi! Duhet realisht te konsultohesh me nje psikolog ose me ndonje person qe ka influenc tek ty.

Si zgjidhje e mundeshme eshte dhe afrimi me ndonje shok grupi, kjo per te te larguar mendimin nga profesori. Arkitektura ka djem te mire, megjithate jo dhe aq te mire sic i ka ndertimi!

----------


## shoku_tanku

Shko me profesorin,pellumbeshe,je nje vajze e rritur tashme...Te pelqen te shkosh me te?Atehere shko!Perse duhet ta ndrydhesh veten...perse duhet te krijosh barriera kundrejt kenaqesise?!Dashuria e paster mund te jete thjesht nje mit...perse duhet ta bejme jeten tone fli te nje ndjenje te cilen nuk e dime nese egziston apo jo?!Perse u ruhemi gabimeve...perse e kemi frike dhimbjen...ne fund te fundit eshte nje ndjenje e cila na ben te ndihemi gjalle..eshte prologu i nje periudhe te mbushur me kenaqesi...jetoje jeten tende pellumbeshe...guxo te gabosh sepse nese nuk e ben do te perfundosh duke mallkuar parimet e tua...

----------


## Besoja

E para,ky që shtroni zonjush,nuk është hall që të mundohemi të të ndihmojmë por gjithsesi është mendimi tënd dhe më duhet ta respektoj.
E dyta nuk je dhe aq e vogël që të mos vendosësh vetë.
Dashuria zonjushe është një cast emocional që duhet të dish ta komandosh, ndryshe,dashuria komandon më të dobëtit.
Të gjithë gabojnë......edhe zemra.
Me respekt

----------


## sweetshejtone

*Pupu sa interesante si histori...
Sidoqe te jete robi e mbledh mendjen goce o kshu o ashtu...Jepi drejtim...provoje ihere profesorin mbase te zhgeenjen  dhe e harron..*

----------


## Ariene

Nuk kam dipllome ne Psikologji por kjo eshte dicka qe mund ta llogjikosh edhe vete. Thirri mendjes!!! Ai esht i martuar mbase ka dhe femije kurr nuk do linte gruan e vet edhe menyra se si te kerkon ty te dalesh me ate edhe te ferkohesh apo te preki ty me dore ai tregon uljen e ketij personi qe duket sikur po e shfrytezon rastin se ti ke ndjenja per ate!!!! Shume mire ke ber se nuk ke dal apo ta puthesh apo ta perqafosh sepse ky person me duket njeri i degjeneruar ta mendoj edhe ai si per femijet e vet si do ndiheshe ai nese vajzes tij do e shfrytezonte nje person qe ka me shum eksperience na jeta?!!! Edhe ti mendo njehere si do ndihej familja jote te mernin vesh se mereshe me nje te martuar? Ai mundet te premotj shum gjera mbase edhe ti ka premtuar por mos gabo sepse ne fund te fundit ai e ka jeten e vet te rregulluar ka familjen, punen, gruan, femijet. Ai mbase mendon keshtu( kjo me do mua ca do humbas une po shkova njeher me kete?). Edhe kujdes nga msn sepse mas nje kompjutri sikush mund te hiqet si personi me i mire edhe interesant, i ndjeshem, i sinqert. Mos i beso njeriut kot ta them me gjith zemer se do digjesh keq!!! Nuk ja vlen te hedhesh posht te gjitha ato qe ke ndertuar deri tani!!! Futju mesimeve shiko jeten tende edhe sa per ate profesorin futja nje delete edhe ke mendjen rehat!!! Ka djem me edukat te ndjeshem te din si te sillen me nje femer sa te duash e vetmja gje eshte se ti ke fut syt ke ky rimadhi edhe nuk shikon per mundesi te tjera.  Jeto jeten se esht e shkurter ( jo sa me nje me nje ) mos me keqkupto.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Manti

> Pershendetje!
> Une jam nje vajze 19 vjeqare dhe kam nje breng shume te madhe ne zemer. Kurre nuk jam hapur me askend, dhe sot kam vendosur qe hallin tim ta ndaj me ju! Me shpresen se do te marr ndihmen e nevojshme nga ndonjeri prej jush qe keni njohuri ne lidhje me psikologjine!
> Para tri vjetesh, gjate shkolles se mesme jam dashuruar me njerin nga profesoret e mi! E pata marre email adersen e tij dhe kemi biseduar shume shpesh. Fillimisht bisedonim per gjera te thjeshta, pastaj avash-avash filloi te me pelqente menyra e tij e te shprehurit, se si mendonte, se si sillej ne raport me femrat,... dhe dita dites fillova te ndjeje diqka me teper per te, sa here qe e shihja dridhesha, mezi prisja te vinte ora e tij qe ta shihja te pakten ne klase, me nje fjale u dashurova. Ai e verejti kete shume shpejt, dhe me propozoi te dilja me te qe te bisedonim me gjate, une nuk pranova nga frika se do te me shihte dikush, pastaj kemi biseduar e biseduar gjere e gjate permes msn-se, deri sa ai filloi te me lutej edhe me shume qe te dilja me te, por une perseri kam refuzuar. E dija se ishte dashuri e gabuar, sepse ai eshte i martuar, dhe une nuk mund te krijoj lidhje seroize me te, por s'mundesha te durohesha qe te mos flisja me te, te pakten permes msn-se. Ai me thoshte se eshte normale te dal me te, te puthemi, te perqafohemi, e te prekeshim, pavaresisht se ai eshte i martuar, sepse sipas tij jeta duhej shijuar, dhe njeriun qe e do nuk eshte mekat ta puthesh. Asnjehere nuk kam pranuar te dal me te, pavaresisht faktit se me eshte lutur vazhdimisht, por problemi eshte se me eshte bere fiksim, edhe pse nuk e kam pare qe dy vite (sepse une tani jetoj ne nje qytet tjeter, dhe kam mbaruar gjimnazin), nuk mundem ta largoj nga mendja, dhe gati qdo dite flas me te. Kjo eshte bere edhe shkas qe une me nuk po mundem as te mesoj aq shume nga ky problem, dhe deri me tani asnje djal tjeter s'me ka hy ne sy. Qka te bej, si te veproj, qka me keshilloni ju psikolog?


ke vepruar shum mir ashtu duhet te gjitha vjazat te veprojn e mos te behen 
preh e gjdo kujt e sidomos ky rasti yt me profesorin
qenke e re e une te deshiroj ta gjesh nje djal te mir te cilit keto ndjenja qe i ke per profesorin te ja dhurosh ati djali qe te dashuron e te don me zemer 
e stop gjdo kantakti me profesorin apo ndryshe ta quaj pedofil 
te uroj suksese ne shkoll e nje ashtu edhe ne dashuri me nje djal te ri tung tung

----------


## Pellmbesha10

> ke vepruar shum mir ashtu duhet te gjitha vjazat te veprojn e mos te behen 
> preh e gjdo kujt e sidomos ky rasti yt me profesorin
> qenke e re e une te deshiroj ta gjesh nje djal te mir te cilit keto ndjenja qe i ke per profesorin te ja dhurosh ati djali qe te dashuron e te don me zemer 
> e stop gjdo kantakti me profesorin apo ndryshe ta quaj pedofil 
> te uroj suksese ne shkoll e nje ashtu edhe ne dashuri me nje djal te ri tung tung



Faleminderit per fjalet e mira!
Une jam munduar te veproj mire, por s'ja kam arritur, sepse e mira do te ishte qe une te mos flisja me permes msn-se fare, qe nga momenti kur ai me shprehu "dashurine" e tij. Por se di qka ka qene ajo qe me ka shty aq shume qe te flisja me te, ne momentin qe me vinte deshira per te biseduar, behesha shume keq, nuk arrija te koncentrohesha as ne mesim, dhe dilja e flisja, edhe pse e di qe kam bere gabim. Por, tani kane ndryshauar gjerat, e kam shlyer nga emaili im dhe po ndihem shume rehat. Jam ne kerkim te "princit te endrrave"!
                                                                                           Mire u lexofashim!

----------


## Hard_Style

> Shko me profesorin,pellumbeshe,je nje vajze e rritur tashme...Te pelqen te shkosh me te?Atehere shko!Perse duhet ta ndrydhesh veten...perse duhet te krijosh barriera kundrejt kenaqesise?!Dashuria e paster mund te jete thjesht nje mit...perse duhet ta bejme jeten tone fli te nje ndjenje te cilen nuk e dime nese egziston apo jo?!Perse u ruhemi gabimeve...perse e kemi frike dhimbjen...ne fund te fundit eshte nje ndjenje e cila na ben te ndihemi gjalle..eshte prologu i nje periudhe te mbushur me kenaqesi...jetoje jeten tende pellumbeshe...guxo te gabosh sepse nese nuk e ben do te perfundosh duke mallkuar parimet e tua...



..shum mir e paska then ky shoku tank ....shko moj vajz bej qef me te pasi qe e do...hajt se nuk je as e para as e mramta ....seshte asgje kjo pun , aii sa shoqet e tua kan dashuru profesora , msus, biznismena, inxhiniera ....ihaaa edhe sot jan si esht me mir ...shko ben qef qka po pyt .
- kur ta perfundojsh me profesorin , tani i k'thehesh moshatarve tu , me nji pervoj me te madhe , besoj se ateher do ta kesh Princin , pas perfudimit me Mbretin.

----------

